# Adoption Allowance



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi I have a question about the finance part of adoption.  We have no significant savings, at the moment the prospect of having a year off work is looking very slim.  We would only be able to afford to have the full pay adoption leave my employer provides which is 18 weeks plus my holiday of 5 weeks so about six months.  I can have a year off, but after 18 weeks it's statuaory adoption leave which is significantly less.  
When the social worker first visited, she asked what our outgoings were which we provided, and we hoped to have some money in the bank when the child is placed with us.  At what stage did you enquire about adoption allowance? And is the benefit you're provided means tested or is it a set amount per month?  We would both love if I could take the year off but we don't think we can afford it due to our mortgage committments etc.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Adoption Allowance doesn't really get looked at until you are being linked/matched with a child.  Some children come with an allowance based on their needs but most don't and it is then means tested.  You are entitled to have a means tested assessment but it is then up to the placing LA as to whether they pay anything or not.
Your approving LA will expect you to make any cut backs you can and show a level of commitment by saving something.  In my experience, 2 children placed separately, they need you to be home for as long as possible and in a lot of cases you won't have had the AO granted before 6 months.  
Good luck with your journey, it is worth it   
OT x


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

i could have written this. we are having some financial worries about adopting. We knew this would be an issue for us but we figured now was as good a time as any to apply. I would be on statutory adoption pay (i think its £135 a week). I had always hoped to be a SAHM but now I know that it really isn't going to happen. I currently work over 1 1/2 hrs away which isn't practical with children so the plan is I do my adoption leave, resign from my job having looked for a Part-time job whilst on leave. Alot of this depends on 1 or 2 children, the age ie whether at nursery/school or not.

I know adoption allowance is only in very rare circumstances ie if you need to do alterations to your house for a disabled child or if you take on maybe 4/5 children


----------



## hawk26 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Bluestar,

We have also had to look carefully at our finances to ensure we can take enough time off etc. We are banking on it being at least another year before we are approved (fingers crossed) so we have made some changes and are hell bent on saving as much as we possibly can in that year. It has been quite reassuring seeing the money going in each month and it has allowed me to work out how long I could afford to be off work for. Could you put something away from now, even a little each month will add up with how long this process takes!!
Hawk x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

I'm a Social Worker and I thought I would just share my experiences. LAs are not particularly keen on paying AA to adopters, and when they do it is relatively low unless it's a family member adopting instead of kinship. To some extent, this is why I see many 'well off' middle-class adopters adopting the children I work with as they have the means to be away from work for a year looking after the child (which is highly recommended) and continue running the home as usual. In my opinion, I would discuss this with your link worker because the last thing you want is to be matched and then for there to be issues over finance. She may not be able to calculate an allowance etc. but at least you will have an idea of the LAs position. They all differ so hopefully you are dealing with a LA which is reasonable! Good luck! x

*Please note that I have no Adoption Social Work experience but as I work in a CP team and I am involved in the initial process of children being placed.*


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
We are putting some money away each month, plus our credit card will be paid by the end of the year.  Adoption allowance was something I'd heard of but just wasn't sure how accessible it is.  If we can take the next step forward I will mention it to our SW to see what circumstances it is paid in, as we would prefer if I could take the whole year off, but if we can't get it, I think we can only afford up to six months off due to mortgage committments.  
We're planning for me to return after six months, on a three day week and receive tax credits to boost our income.  It's ages away and I don't even know if we are going on the home study yet, but at least if we start saving now we'll have some money to keep us going in the event of us being approved and matched with a daughter or son.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We do get an Adoption Allowance as our son was an older child when placed and it was thought that he would have additional , needs, it is means tested each year.

The other thing I wanted to throw in was as our son was of school age I had intended initially to to take 6-9 months off and then return to work on a part time basis. It soon became apparent to us that this just would not work, that he would not cope with me returning to work and that he need one of us to be constant for him.

Good luck with your journey


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Miny Moo x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry to butt in here i was just scrolling the recent messages, but i had an idea.
i am guessing that most (or all) people waiting to adopt have at least one spare bedroom... if you are short of cash and it will be more than 6 month before a child is placed maybe the solution is a lodger..they might pay enough per week to give you. that top up so you could manage on the statuary pay. x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

and i think lodger money isn't taxed either up to certain amount


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Goldbunny, we had lodgers for a couple years and yes, you can make a reasonable amount if you can manage. It's a big impact on privacy and being able to relax, but if you get a good one it's like having a member of the family stay.
We got £105 a week for a teenage lodger -this included all his food and bills and was a wonderful help when we had little. As you said, if you have a reasonable time before a child coming this may be a solution.
A different time my bro and his fiance came to stay. We charged them £90 a week for both of them at first but then they ate most of their meals at work so we dropped it to £45. 
However, if like my husband and I your house needs lots of work done this may not be the best solution. It depends of time and your view on having a stranger in your house. I recommend going through an agency and making it clear that after a certain date they can't stay on.
The general weekly breakdown for us was approximately:
£45 for bills (1/3)
£20-30 per person for food (we make everything stretch so this is minimum)
£20 if providing broadband
Otherwise it was £15-20 per night

Hope this helps if anyone is considering it.

Arrows x


----------

